# Ken’s 3D Tumbling Block Board Take 2



## Tom Smart (Aug 14, 2020)

@Kenbo, I think I’ve got it this time.....

Technically not a completed project. Still need to decide final sizes and glue them up. Small group on bottom right has all the “seconds”, cherry pitch pockets, cracked walnut, etc. Large one on top will likely be 2. One saw burn mark that will sand out.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 14, 2020)

Very nice. Looks like you've got it down now

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 14, 2020)

Awesome Tom!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 14, 2020)

Extremely noteworthy! You definitely have it! Looks amazing! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 14, 2020)

Escher would be proud! Very cool boards.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh yeah, I failed to mention the critical dimensions are 20mm and 10mm.
@FranklinWorkshops

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 21, 2020)

Finally finished these. The small one has all the pieces that had an issue - cracks in walnut, pitch pockets in cherry. We will keep that one.





Thanks to @Kenbo for the original inspiration and course correction.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 21, 2020)

Oh, and one is for left handed users and the other right handed users.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 21, 2020)

JR Parks said:


> Escher would be proud! Very cool boards.


And, yes Jim, I did have to Google him.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 21, 2020)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 21, 2020)

Very impressive, grabs your attention for sure. If I used that for a cutting board I'd be missing finger tips in no time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2020)

pretty impressive for a chip maker- cutting boards are addictive

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 24, 2020)

Awesome cutting boards.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy (Sep 9, 2020)

Very nice, I too have plans for them, but have not gotten that far

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Sep 10, 2020)

Those are gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

